# Diva Cup + Heavy periods Question



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm just wondering what others with heavy periods think about the Diva cup. I got a Diva cup last month when I was half way through my period. I loved it! However, I'm using it now for my whole period. Mine are REALLY heavy and last 7 - 8 days. It's always heavier at the beginning and I've had to use a liner or a pad with it today and yesterday. Am I doing something wrong? I remember reading something on the website about how the cup holds a certain # of ounces and the average period is about that much, but mine fills up completely after about 5-6 hours. I think I may just have to empty it more often, but I just want to make sure there isn't anything else I should be doing. Thanks!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I have one heavy day during my cycle when I need to empty it every few hours. The rest of my cycle I can usually go about 6 hours between emptying.

You may also want to make sure that it is opening completely, since that can cause leakage, as can not having it positioned correctly (tilted back a little rather than straight up).


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My cycles have gotten lighter with recent dietary changes, but I used to empty my divacup every hour or two on heavy flow days.

I had some leakage the first month, but I haven't had that problem since my 2nd month using the divacup, even with some heavy flow days in there. I only used a backup pad if I was having a heavy flow day and I needed to go out that day, and I didn't want to empty the cup away from home..


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I have one heavy day during my cycle when I need to empty it every few hours. The rest of my cycle I can usually go about 6 hours between emptying.

You may also want to make sure that it is opening completely, since that can cause leakage, as can not having it positioned correctly (tilted back a little rather than straight up).

Is it supposed to be tilted back? Or more straight up? I'm sorry, I'm really tired and I'm just not sure which one you mean.


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
My cycles have gotten lighter with recent dietary changes, but I used to empty my divacup every hour or two on heavy flow days.

I had some leakage the first month, but I haven't had that problem since my 2nd month using the divacup, even with some heavy flow days in there. I only used a backup pad if I was having a heavy flow day and I needed to go out that day, and I didn't want to empty the cup away from home..

What diet changes have you made? I would love to have a lighter flow to deal with!!

Thanks mamas!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boysmom2* 
Is it supposed to be tilted back? Or more straight up? I'm sorry, I'm really tired and I'm just not sure which one you mean.

It should be tilted towards your back. The vagina is not vertical in our bodies, so if you insert it vertically, it will not make a good seal.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Mine fills up fast too, and so I just force myself to empty it like every or every other time I use the bathroom. Sucks but it helps. Also, I found that mine seals the best when I let it expand RIGHT after I get it in (so like before it's pushed past my pubic bone).


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I feel like I'm getting better at this...

Also, I think I remember reading somewhere that some women had shorter periods when using a Diva cup. That seems to be the case for me - this month anyway. Anyone know why? Just wondering.

Thanks!!


----------

